# First Natural FET - Trial Cycle??



## wishing... (Mar 6, 2008)

hi,

i've been reading on a few posts that some clinics do a trial cycle in the month before actually carrying out a natural fet cycle.  do all clinics have to do this or is it just a few that choose to?  we've just had a failed icsi cycle but have 6 blasts frozen and have been told to call when my next real period starts to begin our natural fet cycle.  they didn't mention whether this would be a trial cycle and i just assumed this would be to start the real thing.

any ideas? 

wishing x


----------



## mrs shaw (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi Wishing,
        I can't really answer your question to does all clinics do a trial month as I've not read any posts to indicate that.  I do know that my clinic does, just for them to see that you can read the surge sticks properly and that by scanning you they can tell if you have definitely ovulated, plus i then had a blood test to see my progesterone levels were OK 10 days after ovulation. If all OK which mine was, the proper natural FET went ahead the following month. 
i found it so much less stressful than a medicated and we got a   this time. This was our 3rd FET. I can only say that from all my reading on here , we can never tell if and when we will get our  , but never forget it just might be you hitting the jackpot next time!  
Good luck! 
Suzanne xxx


----------



## wishing... (Mar 6, 2008)

hi suzanne,

congratulations on your bfp!!!      it's great to hear that somebody's had success with a natural fet as most of the posts on the site seem to be medicated cycles.

we have a follow-up consultation next weekend to plan our fet so will hopefully find out then.

thanks for your good luck wishes!

wishing x


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

hi wishing i am having an unmedicated FET just now, oh its scary when you are so used to taking loads of drugs, but seem to be working for me had bloods and scan today, they think i am having a surge today and guess what lining 10.7 with no drugs     
kim xxx


----------



## wishing... (Mar 6, 2008)

hi kim,

you're on the glasgow girls thread aren't you?  are you having your natural fet at the gcrm?

wishing x


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

yes i am, and very impressed by them so far?? where are you going 
kim xx


----------



## wishing... (Mar 6, 2008)

hi kim,

we're going to the gcrm too!  just had our first icsi cycle there.  unfortunately it was a bfn but we did only transfer one blast (as they were really worried about multiple pregnancy as our chances of success were so high!).  oh well.  next time will be it!  roll on fet!  

did you need to have a "trial" cycle the month before starting your actual fet cycle?  we've only had a very brief chat with them about our natural fet as we had just got our result and dh had to do all the talking so i wouldn't cry.    they didn't mention it then so i'm hoping that we can just go for it in june.  they know for sure that i ovulate as my ovarian assessment was a day or two past ov and although i think my cycles are a bit irregular, marco didn't seem worried about them at all.

well done on your 10.7 lining!! you've got me a little worried - at my assessment scan my lining was 9.25 which they said was "nice & thick" but not as good as yours and i was later in my cycle!  hope you've surged today and you can get ready for your et!  

wishing x


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

9.25 id fantastic i am so shocked at getting 10.7 thats amazing really this is my 7 th tx and vever hada  lining that thick before, think my body like au natural better, infact i think anything over 8 is great. I never needed to do a trial cycle. just called them on day one of AF and they got me up for bloods around 6 days later then again yesterday and then today. so just waiting on the call to say i have def surged but they are sure i have as it had risen yesterday. wishing you all the luck in the world    
I just need to worry now that they survive the thaw, god all you do is worry worry you surge worry about your lining worry about thaw then worry for 2ww    . I think i better chill out.
off to pick DH up for his lunch and go to park with the dogs for a wee quick picnic, before he has to return.
will keep you posted.
K xxxxxx


----------



## wishing... (Mar 6, 2008)

hi kim,

so glad you didn't have to do a trial cycle, i feel much better now knowing that my next period will be us starting our fet and not embarking on another month of waiting!

  don't worry, your little frosties will thaw out nicely!!       

i need to chill out too so yesterday ordered the ivf companion cd from natal hypnotherapy.  no idea if it'll work but i'm willing to try anything!!    

i really need to log off now, this posting malarkey is too addictive!

wishing x


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

wishing i have that cd, its good, i lie and listen to it when i get to stressed, it is also good to help you to sleep.
goodluck
kim xx


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

hi all well yesterday as you knowi had my scan and bloods. Well got a call at 4pm to see if i could go back up to glasgow for the hcg injection, so up i went last night and got the hcg injections, frosties getting taken out on friday all going well transfer will be monday but if they appear to be stuggling it will be sat, as they said the best incubator is me. So fingers and toes crossed they are reall wee strong ones and make it to monday for there mum and dad.
will keep you posted, started the clexane today twice daily lovely     
love kim xxx


----------



## nursey5 (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi

Im Kims (Buster24) wee sis!!!  She has asked me to post on her behalf as her laptop is broken and away getting fixed - so she may be offline for a few day, but Im sure I'll be her secretary and keep u posted again on her behalf.

Well 2 8 Cell Embryos snuggling in as of yesterday, lets hope and pray they are very very comfortable and happy in their new wee home!!!  The remainder could not be re-frozen, so this is it.  

Fingers crossed and lots of sticky vibes...............
   

Karen
xxxxx


----------

